# Newbie



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi

I've just got a fishtank - 24L - so not massive. I've put in the tap safe stuff in the water with the filter and I'm leaving it for a few days until I get a few small fish.

Any advice? Is there anything else I should be doing?

Megan


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi 

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but unfortunately, 24L is not really big enough for any fish. You might just get away with a single betta, but nothing else. Or it would be fine for shrimp, which are fascinating little creatures  Does the tank have a filter and a heater?

Whatever you decide to do, you also really, really need to do a full, fishless cycle before adding any stock to your tank, which will take a few weeks to complete. If you google it, you'll find loads of good information and some step-by-step guides on how to complete it.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi Megan welcome to the forum


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Welcome 

I agree with magpie I'm afraid - 24l just isn't enough for any fish other than a betta. Even teeny fish like neon tetras need swimming space, and they need to be kept in shoals of at least 6, which would make you overstocked. Bettas are lovely fish, though, and shrimp are interesting to watch, as magpie said 

Here's a good article on the fishless cycle: Tropical Fish Forums UK - Setting up your new Aquarium Having set up one tank this way, and one just using tapsafe and filterstart and standing for a few days, I'd 100% recommend fishless cycling - not only is it much kinder to the fish, it's also much less stress for you!


----------



## HenryJordan (Jan 7, 2014)

24 l is a small tank and you can get only 1-3 fishes in it to get them space to swim.


----------

